# New XTrail



## mdj (Jul 6, 2005)

Took possession of my new XTrail today. One thing that I noticed is that the carpet is already fraying in the front passenger foot compartment around the factory made hole on the floor where the serial number is. Salesman told me if it continues to fray, the warranty will kick in to repair it. Just curious if any one else has experienced the same problem with the 2005 model.


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

I noticed in my 2005 x-Trail that the carpets are generally of very poor quality and fit. Under the drivers footwell for example, they seem very loose with large hollow spaces between the carpet and the floor underneath. It seems to tie in with the poor interior trim that is fiited to the car as a whole. they certainly dont seem up to the wear and tear that would be expected of a small SUV


----------



## mdj (Jul 6, 2005)

*Carpeting*

I agree with you that the quality of the carpeting appears to be lacking. I took the extra step of ScotchGuarding it right away so hopefully that will help with any spills, etc. I'm a little concerned though about how the carpeting will fare during our winters. Time will tell I suppose. Does anyone have any tips about weatherproofing the interior for Canadian winters? Best practices etc.

Thanks


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

Even though I don't have a X-trail, I've noticed that the interior of my new Pathfinder is not very well built. The quality of the interior trimmings is not very good and I feel the cloth seats are not very durable. 

The X-trails are made in Japan, I thought they have higher quality than the Pathfinders which are built in the States.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Our '91 Pathfinder SE has thick, rich burgundy carpeting, which still looks like new. Hasn't even faded anywhere. Plus heavy, very thick matching factory mats. Beautiful stuff. Sounds like they had to save $$ somewhere on the X-Trail.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

mdj said:


> I agree with you that the quality of the carpeting appears to be lacking. I took the extra step of ScotchGuarding it right away so hopefully that will help with any spills, etc. I'm a little concerned though about how the carpeting will fare during our winters. Time will tell I suppose. Does anyone have any tips about weatherproofing the interior for Canadian winters? Best practices etc.
> 
> Thanks


Here's a couple of ideas on this topic.

First, it's already been alluded to that carpets in newer cars is of generally poorer quality than in the past. Have you ever actually pulled up a piece of car floor covering and looked at the back of it? Often it's nothing more than low-grade polyester fibres bound by a rubber backing. This explains the hollow effect noted in a couple of earlier posts to this thread - particularly around front wheel wells. Installing a dead pedal on the driver's side helps reduce the hollowness.

Second - I happen to live in Ottawa - which has pretty cruddy winter weather in the winter. In fact, the only place that I have lived where winter weather is worse is Finland (Helsinki, Lahti & Hämeenlinna over a two year period from '79-'81). To make things worse - like Montreal - we are heavy road salt users during the harsher weather. Unfortunately, there are few economical alternatives when you get so much freezing rain, black ice, etc. This may sound a bit anal, but the best solution I have found is to start off with excellent quality rubber, reversable floor mats that fit tight in both the front and rear. Then - you need to take care of them by carefully pressure washing them 3 or 4 times throughout the year (careful, because the high pressure water may damage the fins used on the 'winter' side to hold in sludge and water). I bought a full set of Pantsavers 5 years ago and they still look brand new - I'll transfer them to my next vehicle no problem. The final step is to steam clean the car flooring entirely once yearly. You don't need an expensive unit here - the Bissel Green Machine works fine (I borrow one from a friend). I have done this with my last 3 new cars over the past 10 years, and I have found this is about the best way - although highly work intensive - to keep the carpets looking as good as possible given the quality of the product to begin with.

Another option I have seen work very well is to lay a heavy quality poly-ethylene sheeting on top of the flooring in the fall and remove it in the spring. The key here is that you have to put a very heavy grade vinyl-like product down, or you'll only find holes breaking out and water seeping through and into the carpet below anyway. The install can be pretty time-intensive, as you often have to remove a few pieces of molding to tuck the sheeting under so it doesn't shift about.

I am sure there are other solutions that work as well - these just happen to be a couple that I am familiar with.

jww


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Mdj,

For the carpet fraying...
You may want to try a hot soldering iron and slightly melt the perimeter of the hole to melt & bind the fibers together. (just as when trying to cut a nylon rope... melting the end off prevents unwrapping of the fibers)




mdj said:


> ..... I noticed is that the carpet is already fraying in the front passenger foot compartment around the factory made hole on the floor where the serial number is...... Just curious if any one else has experienced the same problem with the 2005 model.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Our carpeting here fits very nicely, seems to be of decent quality, has the name "X-trail" in bold red prints on it and so far has not shown any signs of fraying. While the parts needed for assembly of the X-trail may come from Japan, I don't know if the other less important parts like floor mats do. Could they be ordered from local manufacturers from makers in the respective countries? If so, then I can see why there is a wide variability in the quality of the floor mats.


----------



## mdj (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks jww.

I live in Ottawa as well. We certainly have our moments with winter's harsh reality. I traded in a Caravan on my XTrail and the carpets were of much better quality on the van. I used PantSavers in the van but still found sloshing over the edges every now and then because the floors on the van sloped outwards very gently, but enough for everything to flow outwards too. I do the same as you too with hosing them off regularly and then shampooing in the spring. Although the shampooing never really got all the salt out. It would reappear a little bit after a few days and have to be steamed again. Price of living in our nation's capital I suppose.

I have heard about the heavy guage poly but never tried it. That may certainly be an option as well.

I appreciate your input. Thanks


----------



## mdj (Jul 6, 2005)

Now this is a great idea! Hadn't thought of that at all.

Thanks



ValBoo said:


> Mdj,
> 
> For the carpet fraying...
> You may want to try a hot soldering iron and slightly melt the perimeter of the hole to melt & bind the fibers together. (just as when trying to cut a nylon rope... melting the end off prevents unwrapping of the fibers)


----------



## mdj (Jul 6, 2005)

My concern is with the carpeting, not the floor mats. I bought the LE and it came with excellent floor mats throughout. The carpet however is another story. As a matter of fact, the carpet is more like a cheaper thin underlay, one would expect to see in a new home. I scotchguarded the h--- out of the carpet and mats so hopefully that will help a little. PantSaver mats will likely go on sale at Cdn Tire late summer or early fall as well  Guess I'll be checking sales flyers a little more closely in the months ahead.



thetimster said:


> Our carpeting here fits very nicely, seems to be of decent quality, has the name "X-trail" in bold red prints on it and so far has not shown any signs of fraying. While the parts needed for assembly of the X-trail may come from Japan, I don't know if the other less important parts like floor mats do. Could they be ordered from local manufacturers from makers in the respective countries? If so, then I can see why there is a wide variability in the quality of the floor mats.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

mdj said:


> Thanks jww.
> 
> I live in Ottawa as well. We certainly have our moments with winter's harsh reality. I traded in a Caravan on my XTrail and the carpets were of much better quality on the van. I used PantSavers in the van but still found sloshing over the edges every now and then because the floors on the van sloped outwards very gently, but enough for everything to flow outwards too. I do the same as you too with hosing them off regularly and then shampooing in the spring. Although the shampooing never really got all the salt out. It would reappear a little bit after a few days and have to be steamed again. Price of living in our nation's capital I suppose.
> 
> ...


Snap for Ottawa . I moved from Caravans (had two) to my Altima in 02. I agree that the floor covering in the Dodge was far superior quality than the Nissan - don't know why Nissan seem to use an inferior product.

To me - carpet cleaning comes in two stages - spot cleaning and full cleaning. When I refer to full clean, I mean steam cleaning - do you mean the same when you refer to shampooing? I have never found those canned aerosol carpet shampoos much use but steam cleaning does get the salt out for me every time - it does take a bit of patience though. My wife has recently started using Spot Shot on the carpeting in our home and it works wonders - get's out any stain, including last week's charcoal from the barbeque (no - I wasn't cooking inside, so don't ask  ). I started using it on the car for spots only this year and it's very good.

jww


----------



## mdj (Jul 6, 2005)

With my Caravan, I used to get it professionally steam cleaned and detailed at a small place in Orleans. Cost me +/- $100 but it was well worth the money IMHO. Just to busy to spend the time myself. But that is all changing soon as I will be retiring in December. May need to look at doing the cleaning myself, just to help pass the time. :thumbup: 

Life is good! :cheers: 



jww said:


> Snap for Ottawa . I moved from Caravans (had two) to my Altima in 02. I agree that the floor covering in the Dodge was far superior quality than the Nissan - don't know why Nissan seem to use an inferior product.
> 
> To me - carpet cleaning comes in two stages - spot cleaning and full cleaning. When I refer to full clean, I mean steam cleaning - do you mean the same when you refer to shampooing? I have never found those canned aerosol carpet shampoos much use but steam cleaning does get the salt out for me every time - it does take a bit of patience though. My wife has recently started using Spot Shot on the carpeting in our home and it works wonders - get's out any stain, including last week's charcoal from the barbeque (no - I wasn't cooking inside, so don't ask  ). I started using it on the car for spots only this year and it's very good.
> 
> jww


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

mdj said:


> With my Caravan, I used to get it professionally steam cleaned and detailed at a small place in Orleans. Cost me +/- $100 but it was well worth the money IMHO. Just to busy to spend the time myself. But that is all changing soon as I will be retiring in December. May need to look at doing the cleaning myself, just to help pass the time. :thumbup:
> 
> Life is good! :cheers:


This is uncanny - snap for Orleans - that's where we live! Which detailer have you used? There's one near the Pizza-Pizza on St. Joseph Blvd across from the Giant Tiger. At least I think they are still there.

I have seen only a few LEs floating around near Convent Glen North (white, black, and a silver grey) - any chance one is yours? I am partial to the dark green or sunlit sand (read light golden beige). 417 Nissan has had a Sunlit Sand LE (including the VDC option) on their lot for the past month and a half. I'd scoop it up if it weren't for my having another year on my 02 Altima lease. Next summer is coming quickly & I'll trade up then. Here's hoping that the 06 LE includes that slick safari rack available in the rest of the world.

Where did you buy and what kind of deal did you get?

:cheers: 

jww


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

mdj said:


> My concern is with the carpeting, not the floor mats.


Man! Sorry, my bad. I see what you're saying now. Yes the carpet is kinda thin on ours, too. Though it has pretty much stayed underneath all the fittings. The only time I saw the edges was when I had wires of my stereo run underneath them for installation. Guess will have to check it again.

Sorry for the confusion... on my part, not yours. :thumbdwn:


----------



## mdj (Jul 6, 2005)

Used a small detailer located behind the medical arts building on St Joseph. Can't recall the name off hand, Vintage Limousine, I think. Used them for the last 4 years. They do an excellent job. I bought the LE VDC, sunlit sand from Tony Graham. Picked it up on Saturday. Very nice! Never even got to 417, although I will likely use them for servicing as they are much closer. Looking for a set of window visors now, but can't find any in town any where. Cash deal with TGN. $37K all in.



jww said:


> This is uncanny - snap for Orleans - that's where we live! Which detailer have you used? There's one near the Pizza-Pizza on St. Joseph Blvd across from the Giant Tiger. At least I think they are still there.
> 
> I have seen only a few LEs floating around near Convent Glen North (white, black, and a silver grey) - any chance one is yours? I am partial to the dark green or sunlit sand (read light golden beige). 417 Nissan has had a Sunlit Sand LE (including the VDC option) on their lot for the past month and a half. I'd scoop it up if it weren't for my having another year on my 02 Altima lease. Next summer is coming quickly & I'll trade up then. Here's hoping that the 06 LE includes that slick safari rack available in the rest of the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

mdj said:


> Used a small detailer located behind the medical arts building on St Joseph. Can't recall the name off hand, Vintage Limousine, I think. Used them for the last 4 years. They do an excellent job. I bought the LE VDC, sunlit sand from Tony Graham. Picked it up on Saturday. Very nice! Never even got to 417, although I will likely use them for servicing as they are much closer. Looking for a set of window visors now, but can't find any in town any where. Cash deal with TGN. $37K all in.


I know the place now - they have a good reputation for quality care at a reasonable price. Cudos on the sunlit sand (perhaps the nicest light colour on a car right now). I do all my service @ 417 - you will find them reliable and friendly. I used Walkley Nissan for my first oil change and they were horrific - even tried to knock me up for some added $$ for an adjustment which I promplty pushed back on to realign the wheels 2 weeks into ownership of a new vehicle. 417 have never tried that.

Enjoy your X-Trail.


----------



## mdj (Jul 6, 2005)

Called 417 and asked about the window visors. Over $200!! :jawdrop: Couldn't believe that. They have to order them in as well. Think I'll look around for a bit and possibly even consider Maxdax online. I've heard good things about the service at 417 though.



jww said:


> I know the place now - they have a good reputation for quality care at a reasonable price. Cudos on the sunlit sand (perhaps the nicest light colour on a car right now). I do all my service @ 417 - you will find them reliable and friendly. I used Walkley Nissan for my first oil change and they were horrific - even tried to knock me up for some added $$ for an adjustment which I promplty pushed back on to realign the wheels 2 weeks into ownership of a new vehicle. 417 have never tried that.
> 
> Enjoy your X-Trail.


----------



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

mdj said:


> Called 417 and asked about the window visors. Over $200!! :jawdrop: Couldn't believe that. They have to order them in as well. Think I'll look around for a bit and possibly even consider Maxdax online. I've heard good things about the service at 417 though.


417 are a bunch of crooks when it comes to accessories. When i bought my Spec-V from them, i inquired about winter tires and rims. They quoted me over $1200 for 4 toyo observes and 4 15" steel wheels. I bought the exact same setup at a Mazda dealer(yeah.. MAZDA!!) for $800.

Then i inquired about some NISMO parts for my Spec-V. Let just say i had a hard time keeping a straigh face when i got the price quotes. They quoted me the highest prices by far higher than any other Nissan dealer. Completely insane.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

jww said:


> Here's a couple of ideas on this topic.
> 
> First, it's already been alluded to that carpets in newer cars is of generally poorer quality than in the past. Have you ever actually pulled up a piece of car floor covering and looked at the back of it? Often it's nothing more than low-grade polyester fibres bound by a rubber backing. This explains the hollow effect noted in a couple of earlier posts to this thread - particularly around front wheel wells. Installing a dead pedal on the driver's side helps reduce the hollowness.
> 
> ...



Those are good suggestions,I don't think it is very work intensive at all. If you take care of anything it will pay off.


----------

